# impeller pulley built in hub removal ?



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Anybody ever remove the impeller pulley with built in hub before??
I found a you tube vid where it was mentioned but that ariens did not have the built in hub he said he uses a ball joint pickle on those
I also dont see a woodruff key in the parts breakdown or any set screws??
Ant tips would be great


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1132le said:


> Anybody ever remove the impeller pulley with built in hub before??
> I found a you tube vid where it was mentioned but that ariens did not have the built in hub he said he uses a ball joint pickle on those
> I also dont see a woodruff key in the parts breakdown or any set screws??
> Ant tips would be great


Can you please post pixx of what your trying to explain, a model number would greatly help. We can get you the help you need to get your machine up and running. 
Where might you be located ?? 
Im near the Hudson NH / Tyngsboro MA line, i can help you and probably have the bearing you need here at the shop.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i just did an impeller bushing on a powershift 824 with the hub welded to the pulley. i took a prybar, placed it underneath the hub part of the pulley and let the prybar rest against the back of the impeller housing. i then smacked the prybar until the pulley moved enough so i could insert a socket into the hub without it sliding out. at that point i just applied pressure on the prybar and hit the socket until the pulley came off. i do it that way on toros all the time


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> Can you please post pixx of what your trying to explain, a model number would greatly help. We can get you the help you need to get your machine up and running.
> Where might you be located ??
> Im near the Hudson NH / Tyngsboro MA line, i can help you and probably have the bearing you need here at the shop.


Hi shaw the model number is 924128 1332le tecumseh 13hp 358cc ohv
Iam located near salem mass
Not sure i can post pics yet
I put it all back together today as iam hoping to make 1 15 foot pass with it next week since i put the impeller kit on it i just got this machine didnt want to wait 9 months to see this beast throw ( well beast to me anyway)
2 of the paddles where to big and got stuck guess that killed the bearing i checked it before i got it
I was just surprised not to see a hub with the 3 bolts on the impeller pulley just 1 bolt in the center with a lock washer
I will get pics i want to paint the blower up this spring summer and go through it
All the bearing seem to be about 40 bucks are some better then others?
Thanks Dave


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

you should be able to post pics, you've got more than 10 posts


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

*Auger Bearing*

That Machine takes a larger bearing than the standard 05406300. After removing the bolt and washer in the center of the shaft, The Large Pulley will come off. I use a ball Joint Fork, PB Blaster and Heat from a torch helps things along. You'll need the 05409300 Bearing. GL. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oregon-Snow...630667?hash=item4654b1848b:g:xpoAAOSwxg5X1DOm


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> That Machine takes a larger bearing than the standard 05406300. After removing the bolt and washer in the center of the shaft, The Large Pulley will come off. I use a ball Joint Fork, PB Blaster and Heat from a torch helps things along. You'll need the 05409300 Bearing. GL. Oregon Snow Throwe Augerr Ball Bearing for Ariens 05409300, 45-268 | eBay




Wow great find 15 bucks shipped vs 40 ty very much jack


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You're Welcome. Let us Know how things Work out!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I got the impeller pulley off with the built in hub with a ball joint fork and some wood to wedge it tight took 5 min
impeller bearing came right off next to no rust on the shaft
Bearing wasnt as bad as i thought it would be based on the noise it was making
Ordered new scraper bar and the impeller bearing
I would like to overdrive the impeller with a 3 inch pulley i found that pulley
I cant find a 3/8 x 1 inch bore pulley for the drive pulley?
Not clear if i will need a longer belt with the bigger pulley so i did not order that yet
Will 6 cans of chevy orange de1620 be enough to paint the blower 3 plus coats?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Three cans, three coats should work, clean, and prime any rusty or rough spots. That chevy orange is a perfect match too.
Sid


----------

